# 2014 bows



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Whos getting anything new for 2014?
seems like theres some pretty nice ones out there. Im not impressed at all with the 2014 mathews lineup, just the same as the 13s but slightly changed. 
I just bought an Elite Energy 35 last week. By far the smootheat drawing bow ever, no hump in the draw cycle at all, and solid backwall with alot of valley. Quietest bow ive ever owned, and absolutely zero hand shock. Its a little on the heavy side but manageable and is very accurate. Consodered getting the 32 but I like the longer ata bows. Didnt think they could make one nicer than my answer but they sure did.

lost my job at the archery shop, they closed it down since it wasnt making enough monwy. So jow im off to get my custom strings out everywhere and eventually open my own shop

so whats on your list for new bows, or new to you bows?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's my Energy 35
Waiting on my elite qad ultra rest to come in, and then ill eventually make some silver and green strings for it.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Good lookin bow congrats! I'm still undecided on if I want a new one or not... It be nice but sho is alot of money!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks, gonna put some flo green and silver strings on it soon, just wanting to shoot it as of right now, and its a dream to shoot. 
What do u have in mind as to what youre wanting to get?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Guess I already mentioned the strings lol, I havent been on here in forever


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Bought an E35.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> View attachment 1813632
> Bought an E35.


I thought you were gonna smarten up and buy the new prime?? loll! good lookin bow though


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Sweet, energy 35 is an awesome bow!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I thought you were gonna smarten up and buy the new prime?? loll! good lookin bow though


I still want to try it and will sooner or later.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Im afraid to try energy 35 , might walk out with it. Also like the primes. these are the only bows that got my intrest this year, but wont be buying anytime soon. Just going to stick with what i got right now.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Lol ya if you shoot an energy 35 youll pull out your wallet lol. When I went to shoot one I was expecting to be walking out with one, and the moment I drew ot back, and also when I squeezed the trigger on it, I was done lol. Took it home


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Im really likin the looks of the new carbon spyder turbo. Ive always said when hoyt comes out with a fast carbon bow that has a decent ata ill buy one! But they are pricy and the faktor looks nice too! Im just gonna have to shoot them and see!


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Im really likin the looks of the new carbon spyder turbo. Ive always said when hoyt comes out with a fast carbon bow that has a decent ata ill buy one! But they are pricy and the faktor looks nice too! Im just gonna have to shoot them and see!


 Yes they are very pricey but shoot awesome with the new z5 cam well worth it if you are wanting that bow.


----------



## Cue772 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm looking at the Prime bows as well.. we just have no dealers in our area. 
Our shop just started carrying Elite, so I am going to shoot one before deciding. 
Right now I am pretty well sold on the Faktor Turbo.. although finding a new 2013 Element G3 for a good price is on the list as well. 
Shot the ChillR alongside the Carbon Spider. Both good shooters, liked the CS better..but not for the price. 
I am usually not this agreeable.. but...

A lot of good bows out there right now.


----------



## PSE_shooter97 (Jan 16, 2012)

im gonna be looking at pse's new full throttle and there phenom for tournament


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

PSE_shooter97 said:


> im gonna be looking at pse's new full throttle and there phenom for tournament


Did you read up on the full throttle its suppose to be amazing.Smoother than the omen I definitely have to give it a try.


----------



## PSE_shooter97 (Jan 16, 2012)

yea im gonna be shooting them since im probably going to be working there booth at the ata show


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

PSE_shooter97 said:


> yea im gonna be shooting them since im probably going to be working there booth at the ata show


How did you mange to get that opportunity.


----------



## PSE_shooter97 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm on wildreality.tv and We're currently sponsored by pse so they wanted us to come help out!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

PSE_shooter97 said:


> I'm on wildreality.tv and We're currently sponsored by pse so they wanted us to come help out!


That's awesome buddy!! :thumb:


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

PSE_shooter97 said:


> I'm on wildreality.tv and We're currently sponsored by pse so they wanted us to come help out!


Yeah that's really cool.


----------

